# ATITool overclock Problem!



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Can anyone help me with how the "find max mem" and "find max core" buttons work?  In 
W1zzard's documentation, when you click "find max mem" or "core" buttons, it will find it and if it's not stable it will lower itself. right?  well, for me, if I click it, it will find the max but it won't lower itself, it will just keep going and then it will eventually freeze and i'll have to shut it down manually.  Specs on left side.  Please help, anyone?  I need to know how it works so I get my highest stable overclock!  I hate overclocking manually!  it's like a


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2006)

your just too lazy  . You watch the 3D render AS ATITOOL FINDS YOUR HIGHEST STABLE OVERCLOCK. And as you start to see crazy things like dots or shape mutations, then you stop the overclocking cycle. Or you COULD just use ATI Catalyst's "overdrive".


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 16, 2006)

The thing is, it doesn't find artifacts or beep, it just freezes.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Any one... Wow this is like a


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2006)

ohh. that still requires manual labor. If you know what clocks your machine freezes at, use those minus...10mhz? Then use an hour or two of fun games to determine stability  . Happy Gaming!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Alright, thanks! I'm just really lazy because I have other stuff to do besides Overclocking it so I though it would do it by itself.  Thanks though!  I guess it's not like a


----------



## Jarska333 (Mar 19, 2006)

But what is strange, is that atitool used to detect the artifacts with my card... I still have the same card, a new mobo+cpu, but atitool no longer detects artifacts. I wonder why.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 19, 2006)

when u overclock a gpu core.. sometimes it crashes before showing artifacts.. sometimes it show artifacts before it crashes.. both results mean the same thing.. the core is going too fast.. he he

memory will pretty much always show artifacts well before a crash.. with the core this isnt the case..

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 21, 2006)

yes, and memory artifacts in 3D are always the most fun ones, especially when you're actually playing. All the sudden people grow multiple arms and legs, and it just looks freaking hilarious...and then you realize this is actually damaging your card, and then you tell ATItool to turn clocks down...oh well, fun while it lasted


----------

